# recherche en psychologie



## clementine (27 Juin 2004)

bonjour, je suis doctorante en psychologie et ai créé avec des collègues un site d'expérimentation en psychologie. Nous y avons regroupé trois études différentes et cherchons des personnes acceptant d'y répondre.

ces études ne vous prendront que quelques minutes.
La première recherche concerne les habitudes, la seconde la perception des couleurs et la troisième permet de valider un questionnaire de culture générale.

si vous êtes intéressé(e), rendez-vous sur http://www.labowebpsycho.fr.st
vous devrez alors demander un mot de passe pour accéder au site, sinon écrivez directement à labowebpsycho@fr.st

Merci à tous et toutes,
cordialement, clementine et l'équipe du labowebpsycho


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2004)

Finn tu nous envoies tout Arcueil?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Juin 2004)

Chouette, une étudiante en psychologie...   :love: Je jette un ½il à ton site.


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2004)

un peu de sérieux ?


----------



## clementine (27 Juin 2004)

salut! merci à tous ceux qui ont demandé leur mot de passe!
juste un truc: pour ne pas biaiser les réponses des futurs participants, je vous demanderais, SVP, de ne pas faire de commentaires concernant le site et son contenu jusqu'à ce que nous ayions suffisamment de participants.
je vous ferai savoir quand!

Merci beaucoup, j'espère que vous apprécierez participer aux recherches!
à bientôt, clem


----------



## JPTK (28 Juin 2004)

On peut savoir quel est le but de ces études en gros ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Finn tu nous envoies tout Arcueil?



Tibo, tu n'es pas de connivence et tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On peut savoir quel est le but de ces études en gros ?



"La première recherche concerne les habitudes, la seconde la perception des couleurs et la troisième permet de valider un questionnaire de culture générale."

Tu risques d'être recalé jptk pour passer les expés 

Salut clem au fait  (j'aurais pensé que tu l'aurais mis au bar ton sujet  mais il n'est pas si mal ici)


----------



## clementine (28 Juin 2004)

salut finn! merci pour tes conseils, ils portent leurs fruits!

continuez à demander vos mots de passe! merci à ceux qui l'ont déjà fait!

à plus, clem


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tibo, tu n'es pas de connivence et tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles



De connivence dans les sciences cognitives? Je salue bien bas le jeu de mots homonymique


----------



## molgow (28 Juin 2004)

J'ai participé.. c'est vite fait 

Est-ce que les résultats et surtout l'analyse des résultats seront diffusés sur le site ?


----------



## JPTK (28 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> "La première recherche concerne les habitudes, la seconde la perception des couleurs et la troisième permet de valider un questionnaire de culture générale."



Hum... ça ne répond pas à ma question. A quoi vont servir ces résultats ? Je demande ça en fait car si c'est pour ensuite aider les types qui font de l'hyper marketing à nous refourguer des trucs dont on a rien à faire, alors je ne participe pas.

Quand la psycho est au service du commerce, je suis radicalement contre et comme c'est monnaie courante, je suis vigilant. 

Après si cela n'a rien à voir, je serais ravi de participer


----------



## molgow (28 Juin 2004)

Non visiblement rien de commercial, juste une étude qui a lieu à l'Université de Nanterre.


----------



## clementine (28 Juin 2004)

non, en fait, les recherches servent pour nos mémoires et thèses... rien pour le marketing, promis!   
nous ne mettrons pas les résultats sur le net, mais enverrons un mail avec les résultats globaux à ceux qui le désirent (en faire la demande)   
nous ne pouvons donner de résultats individuels, parce que ce n'est pas éthique: les recherches sont faites pour un grand effectif, elles ne disent rien de l'individu en particulier.
merci à tous! :love: 
clem


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2004)

Dis-moi Clémentine, ton «test de personnalité» n'a rien à voir avec un test de Dianétique...  Tu sais la Scientologie machin bidule.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi Clémentine, ton «test de personnalité» n'a rien à voir avec un test de Dianétique...  Tu sais la Scientologie machin bidule.




Rhôôôôôô! Webo! On t'as dit qu'il y avait de l'éthique quand même!


----------



## clementine (29 Juin 2004)

surement pas à voir avec la scientologie! mais SVP, n'en disons pas plus! écrivez moi si vous avez des questions! merci, clem


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2004)

J'ai été banni parce que mes réponses étaient trop intelligentes !   
C'est un scandale !   

 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Nat Design (29 Juin 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> si vous êtes intéressé(e), rendez-vous sur http://www.labowebpsycho.fr.st
> vous devrez alors demander un mot de passe pour accéder au site, sinon écrivez directement à labowebpsycho@fr.st
> 
> Merci à tous et toutes,
> cordialement, clementine et l'équipe du labowebpsycho



Je vais aller y faire un tour...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été banni parce que mes réponses étaient trop intelligentes !
> C'est un scandale !
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Latoukompri Jaipatoukompri sait tout


----------



## clementine (29 Juin 2004)

et oui, ça s'appelle de la "discrimination positive" ou en anglais "affirmative action". Faut que y'en ait un peu pour les autres!  
je suis désolée... :rose: 
mais les règles sont les règles...
sachez donc messieurs et mesdames que votre mot de passe n'est valable qu'une fois et qu'il ne vous en sera pas fournit d'autres... même si vous faites des jolis sourires comme ça: :love: 
donc, si vous souhaitez répondre à toutes les études, faites-le donc, je vous en prie, mais en une seule fois... ce sont les dures lois de la jungle...

à plus, clem... qui trime pour son mémoire...


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> mais les règles sont les règles..



C'est bien une parole de fille ça !  

J'avais juste essayé pour voir si le mdp fonctionnait correctement parce que vu comme le site il était tout pourri, je me méfiais pas mal...    bon en l'occurrence ça a marché mais après il a fallu que j'aille nourrir mes poules et ouai... alors vala, sans même avoir vu l'once d'un début de commencement j'ai été banni !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

je rappele come le disait clem qu'il ne faut rien dévoiler de l'étude ... n'est-ce pas Mister ouzo  



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> trop intelligentes !



maintenant je comprends mieux .....   

Bon courage clem  si problème n'hésite pas à me contacter ici 
:love:


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Latoukompri Jaipatoukompri sait tout



Exact et même plus sans corps !


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

Monsieur 1655957 fois plus de poules a dit:
			
		

> j'aille nourrir mes poules et ouai...



Ah! C'est toi le gars de la pub?  :love:


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2004)

Yeah... la grande classe hein ? Je sais pas si c'est les poules mais depuis cet événement, je n'ai plus que l'embarras du choix au niveau des filles... déjà qu'avant ça allait bien mais alors là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Yeah... la grande classe hein ? Je sais pas si c'est les poules mais depuis cet événement, je n'ai plus que l'embarras du choix au niveau des filles... déjà qu'avant ça allait bien mais alors là...



C'est vrai que Jaipatoukompri il est ... :love:   (private joke)


----------



## clementine (29 Juin 2004)

je veux juste voir si ma signature fonctionne... alors je fais un peu de flood...
rien de neuf...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> je veux juste voir si ma signature fonctionne... alors je fais un peu de flood...
> rien de neuf...



Je vois que Romu t'a déjà tout appris...


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que Jaipatoukompri il est ... :love:   (private joke)



Ah merci, c'est bien je vois que tu as bonne mémoire, mais je te rassure, toi aussi tu pourras nourrir les poules si tu es sage   :love: :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Juin 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> je veux juste voir si ma signature fonctionne... alors je fais un peu de flood...
> rien de neuf...



clem !  ! tu vas pas t'y mettre toi aussi !  ! y sont en train de pourrir ton sujet !  

Engueule les merde, fais quet'chose ! 

_si quequ'un veut bien pousser ce sujet 2 étages plus haut au bar ...  :love: .. permettrait une merveille visibilité  _


----------



## clementine (29 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> clem !  ! tu vas pas t'y mettre toi aussi !  ! y sont en train de pourrir ton sujet !
> 
> Engueule les merde, fais quet'chose !
> 
> _si quequ'un veut bien pousser ce sujet 2 étages plus haut au bar ...  :love: .. permettrait une merveille visibilité  _


bof, je vais pas oser alors que je suis toute nouvelle et que je squatte le forum...
ce qui compte, c'est que les gens voient le premier message! mais bon, je vais suivre tes conseils avisés  ...

Non, mais ça va pas la tête??? vous faites quoi là!!!   vous disez que des trucs qui faut pas et que d'abord voilà, c'est tout pourri! 

c'est bien comme ça? j'étais assez sévère?  

bon, revenons à nos moutons (pas de poules chez moi... ): 
connectez-vous au site et demandez vos mots de passe, SVP


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2004)

> c'est bien comme ça? j'étais assez sévère?



Perso j'aime beaucoup quand tu deviens sévère


----------



## clementine (29 Juin 2004)

merci :rose: ...
je suis très touchée, je crois que je... je... je vais pleurer... 
non, en fait, j'arrive pas...  
avez-vous fait de la pub auprès de votre entourage? il faut en parler à vos ami(e)s, parents, frères, soeurs, collègues... tout le monde quoi! ainsi on obtient un échantillon large et représentatif...


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2004)

Pas question, si c'est pour se faire refouler à l'entrée comme un malpropre je ne ferais rien...  

C'est dommage car en tant que membre très actif d'un autre forum très réputé et probablement fortement intéressé par ce genre de test, je ne pourrais pas leur communiquer l'url, tant pis...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pas question, si c'est pour se faire refouler à l'entrée comme un malpropre je ne ferais rien...
> 
> C'est dommage car en tant que membre très actif d'un autre forum très réputé et probablement fortement intéressé par ce genre de test, je ne pourrais pas leur communiquer l'url, tant pis...



jptk ..  ..hum tu sais je peux détacher Mackie pour qu'il aille appuyer sur le bouton ban hein  ... 
Finalement tu changes d'avis ? très bien   vouiii viens là .. oh vouiii tu aimes les gratouilles derrière l'oreille toi


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

Ma qui ?  :mouais: 
Même pas peur  :sleep:


----------



## Caligari (30 Juin 2004)

As-tu pensé à passer ton information par exemple sur la liste de diffusion Echos du RISC (Relais d'Information sur les Sciences de la Cognition) ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> As-tu pensé à passer ton information par exemple sur la liste de diffusion Echos du RISC (Relais d'Information sur les Sciences de la Cognition) ?



je me permet de répondre à la place de clem  
Il s'agit d'expérimenter auprès de sujets, de participants dits "naifs". il ne s'agit pas de diffuser une info auprès de la psycho cognitive. 

Celà dit, clem a sans doute une toute autre opinion que la mienne


----------



## Caligari (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je me permet de répondre à la place de clem
> Il s'agit d'expérimenter auprès de sujets, de participants dits "naifs". il ne s'agit pas de diffuser une info auprès de la psycho cognitive.
> 
> Celà dit, clem a sans doute une toute autre opinion que la mienne


 
 Tu as raison. En même temps, il suffit de regarder la partie méthodologie des articles de psychologie cognitive/expérimentale pour s'apercevoir que la population de référence est  bien souvent celle des étudiants de... psychologie. Certes, des étudiants de première année en général, mais quand même !


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

C'est vrai qu'il faudrait toujours expérimenter un remède sur soi avant de le faire avaler aux autres au moins comme ça on prendrait la mesure des âneries que l'on peut faire, surtout lorsque la vie ou l'avenir de l'autre est en jeu. On se demande si l'abandon de ce genre de pratique n'est pas à regretter.


----------



## clementine (30 Juin 2004)

non, Finn, mon idée n'est pas vraiment différente de la tienne!  
nous cherchons des participants d'autres horizons que la psycho, parce que y'en a marre de faire de la recherche sur une population de psy (débutants ou confirmés, d'ailleurs...).
et le net est très pratique pour ça, sinon, on aurait pu squatter la salle d'expé de Nanterre (qui est plutôt miteuse...) et recruter les petits étudiants, comme on fait toujours...

d'ailleurs, nous n'avons pas référencer le site sur social psychology network à cause de ça: que des psy qui parcourent cet annuaire de sites web d'expérimentation...  

mais merci beaucoup pour cette idée, Caligari! 

quant à tester les remèdes sur soi avant de les filer aux autres... à méditer :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

:love:


----------



## Caligari (30 Juin 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> non, Finn, mon idée n'est pas vraiment différente de la tienne!
> nous cherchons des participants d'autres horizons que la psycho, parce que y'en a marre de faire de la recherche sur une population de psy (débutants ou confirmés, d'ailleurs...).
> et le net est très pratique pour ça, sinon, on aurait pu squatter la salle d'expé de Nanterre (qui est plutôt miteuse...) et recruter les petits étudiants, comme on fait toujours...


 Ah ben zut, je ne vais pas pouvoir participer alors !!!  Et  oui, ils sont partout, même sur les forums Mac ! 

 Bon, j'en profite pour vous donner le lien vers mon site qui a un rapport avec tout ça. Soyez indulgents, je crois qu'il y a tout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire dans un site web moderne !

Mon site


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

et encore tu n'as pas tout vu  

Sympa sinon le site, si ce n'est que l'on y parle quasi exclusivement de ... psychologie cognitive à mon goût  :rateau:

Clem ? tu te charges de proposer le lien tout de meme à Sylvain et J-B sur pso ? 

Päs trop le temps en ce moment je dois déjà m'occuper d'envoyer un colis à mon admin préféré :love: :love: :love:


----------



## clementine (30 Juin 2004)

je vais en faire la pub sur pso, pas de soucis!  

mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec certaines définitions (la seule que j'ai pour l'instant lu...): l'amorçage. cette définition confond, à mon avis, l'amorçage et les effets de l'amorçage. Mais je vais continuer en mp plutôt que sur le forum où il n'est pas question de psycho... 

sinon, c'est une ressource intéressante à mon avis, parce que on trouve rarement de dictionnaire de psycho sur le net qui ne soit pas psychanalytique   j'aime pas la psychanalyse...


----------



## clementine (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> et encore tu n'as pas tout vu


je comprends pas??? j'ai regardé le lien, le site mais pas compris encore... je peux avoir des explications de vos private jokes qui me font dresser les cheveux sur la tête?:affraid:  :mouais:  :hein: :hosto: 

merci :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> sinon, c'est une ressource intéressante à mon avis, parce que on trouve rarement de dictionnaire de psycho sur le net qui ne soit pas psychanalytique   j'aime pas la psychanalyse...



Ça tombe mal la psychanalyse t'apprècie sûrement beaucoup.


----------



## clementine (30 Juin 2004)

bah, d'après mon expérience passée avec les psychanalystes (les profs de la fac...), la psycha ne m'aime pas trop... mais ils sont en train de changer d'opinions sur moi... mais pas le contraire... quand on me prouvera que la psycha ça fait du bien aux gens, je reviendrais sur mes opinions... en attendant vivent les TCC! (thérapies comportementales cognitives)...


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

Tu m'étonnes... La manipulation ça doit avoir quelque chose de drôlement grisant quand même, non?


----------



## clementine (30 Juin 2004)

hein? quelle manipulation? :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça tombe mal la psychanalyse t'apprècie sûrement beaucoup.



laisse tomber tibo : c'est une doctorante : elle a pas une tune en poche, rien à en tirer


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> j'aime pas la psychanalyse...



niark niark niark   
:love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes... La manipulation ça doit avoir quelque chose de drôlement grisant quand même, non?



en effet, manipuler des clients, c'est aussi manipuler des sommes d'argent astronomiques !
Rien de plus grisant  :love:

Dis tibo, t'as des actions chez Freud? ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> je comprends pas??? j'ai regardé le lien, le site mais pas compris encore... je peux avoir des explications de vos private jokes qui me font dresser les cheveux sur la tête?:affraid:  :mouais:  :hein: :hosto:
> 
> merci :love:



Vercoquin _en est_ lui aussi 
Regarde dans la listmembers sur p-s.o


----------



## clementine (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber tibo : c'est une doctorante : elle a pas une tune en poche, rien à en tirer


ça, c'est sûr... on vit pas de la psycho... mais de la psychanalyse, oui, sûrement... mais on peut faire de la télé, à la gérard miller :sick:  (mais pas en psychanalyse), et là, on devient riche... c'est dans mes projets... tout comme le prix nobel... et d'aller sur la lune... 

non, faut pas rêver, si on veut faire de l'argent, faut faire du marketing!


----------



## clementine (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vercoquin _en est_ lui aussi
> Regarde dans la listmembers sur p-s.o


ahhhhhhhhhh... tout s'explique...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est sûr... on vit pas de la psycho... mais de la psychanalyse, oui, sûrement... mais on peut faire de la télé, à la gérard miller :sick:  (mais pas en psychanalyse), et là, on devient riche... c'est dans mes projets... tout comme le prix nobel... et d'aller sur la lune...
> 
> non, faut pas rêver, si on veut faire de l'argent, faut faire du marketing!



 nom de Zeus ! C'est tout le forum Roquefort Société qui va rappliquer !


----------



## clementine (30 Juin 2004)




----------



## Caligari (30 Juin 2004)

A lire (entre autres):

 R. Bouveresse-Quillot & R. Quillot (1995). Les critiques de la psychanalyse. Paris : PUF, coll. Que sais-je ?

 J. Benesteau. (2002). Mensonges freudiens, liège : Mardaga.

 Plus le rapport récent sur l'efficacité des psychothérapies de l'INSERM, peu favorable à la psychanalyse (et bien sûr contesté par les psychanalystes)


----------



## clementine (30 Juin 2004)

merci pour ces références! ça va me faire encore plus de matières pour démonter tout ça!!! je vais aller de ce pas acheter ces ouvrages (avec mes maigres revenus, consacrés entièrement à ma passion...)!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

Caligari a dit:
			
		

> A lire (entre autres):
> 
> R. Bouveresse-Quillot & R. Quillot (1995). Les critiques de la psychanalyse. Paris : PUF, coll. Que sais-je ?
> 
> ...



ou l'on peut également lire cet excellent sujet


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juin 2004)

Ah! Mais en voilà des arguments... Comme quoi étudier la manipulation ça à du bon quand même, pour pouvoir s'en servir ensuite à but lucratif, parce que si la psychosociologie est à but non lucratif et bien ça pour une nouvelle c'est une nouvelle! À quand les psychosociologues en robe de bure?


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ou l'on peut également lire cet excellent sujet



Ce lien est intéressant aussi, on peut y lire bcp de conneries.  

Mais pas seulement c'est vrai


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

rien que de voir lapage ça me soule lol


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

dis tonton, pourquoi tu tousses ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ah! Mais en voilà des arguments... Comme quoi étudier la manipulation ça à du bon quand même, pour pouvoir s'en servir ensuite à but lucratif, parce que si la psychosociologie est à but non lucratif et bien ça pour une nouvelle c'est une nouvelle! À quand les psychosociologues en robe de bure?



1/Le petit traité de manipulation. pas cher
2/ Psychologie sociale et pas psychosociologie. Et les chèvres seront bien gardés
3/si c'était si lucratif, j'aurais surement de quoi m'acheter un mac et j'arreterais de faire le guignolo un peu partout  C'là dit c'est commun à toutes les études supérieures   :rose: 

_on dérive là non ? un peu quand même :love: _


----------



## clementine (1 Juillet 2004)

je suis en train de me faire doubler par d'autres sujets, tout aussi passionnants mais qui ne me rapportent pas un kopeck, pardon pas un participant  

ces derniers temps, je sens que vous vous essouflez, allons reprenez-vous et demandez votre mot de passe! 

confiez votre corps à la science, elle vous le rendra! (euh pas si sûre...) 

En vous remerciant, (Micheline)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

je vais appater le participant clem


----------



## Vercoquin (1 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vercoquin _en est_ lui aussi
> Regarde dans la listmembers sur p-s.o


:sleep: Qui m'a réveillé ? 
Bon, je participerai à l'étude de clem dès demain...

Moi, j'aime bien la psychanalyse. Rien de tel pour épater la galerie et meubler les conversations


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juillet 2004)

bonjoir :love:


----------



## clementine (2 Juillet 2004)

c'est encore mieux de dire que la psychanalyse, c'est nul, mais il faut avoir des arguments après parce que les gens te demandent des explications, et c'est parti pour deux heures de conversation où tu es le centre d'intérêt (il faut aimer être une bête curieuse, quand même ) et où malheureusement, y'en a toujours un pour te dire: "mais alors depuis tout à l'heure, tu m'analyses? est-ce que je suis fou?" 

vilà, vilà... à plus


----------



## Vercoquin (2 Juillet 2004)

Je suis prêt pour la grande recherche, mais j'attends mon mot de passe que j'ai demandé ce matin 

Très sérieusement, je suis adepte de la psychanalyse (mais pas pour les raisons déjà évoquées). Elle permet d'expliquer bien des choses que bien des domaines de la psychologie ne peuvent pas expliquer. Toutefois, il est impossible d'en tirer quoi que ce soit de scientifique, ce qui l'empêche d'évoluer véritablement.


----------



## Caligari (2 Juillet 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis prêt pour la grande recherche, mais j'attends mon mot de passe que j'ai demandé ce matin
> 
> Très sérieusement, je suis adepte de la psychanalyse (mais pas pour les raisons déjà évoquées). Elle permet d'expliquer bien des choses que bien des domaines de la psychologie ne peuvent pas expliquer. Toutefois, il est impossible d'en tirer quoi que ce soit de scientifique, ce qui l'empêche d'évoluer véritablement.



Oui, comme la numérologie, l'astrologie, et autres joyeusetés. La psychanalyse a effectivement cet étrange pouvoir de faire croire qu'elle a pu tout expliquer. Les conséquences ont été désastreuses dans bien des domaines, en particulier l'autisme. Je vous recommande la lecture d'un article récent paru dans La Recherche sur le retard français sur l'aide aux autistes, en partie la conséquence du poids de la psychanalyse en France. 

La France reste l'un des derniers bastions de la psychanalyse. En Espagne, par exemple, si mes souvenirs sont bons, un article du Journal of Spanish Psychology montrait que seulement 10% des psychologues cliniciens avaient une orientation psychanalytique, la majorité d'entre eux avaient une orientation cognitivo-comportemental. Ca doit etre le contraire en France. Rappelons que les thérapies cognitivo-comportementales font systématiquement l'objet de l'évaluation de leur efficacité, ce qui est bien  loin d'être le cas de psychanalyse. Les travaux historiques récents sur la psychanalyse montrent d'ailleurs que les cas qui ont servi à l'élaboration de la théorie et de la cure ont été des échecs thérapeutiques, bien qu'ils aient été présentés par Freud comme des succès.

Rappelons aussi que le code de déontologie des psychologues fait explicitement référence à la qualité scientifique, je cite :


_Qualité scientifique
Les modes d'intervention choisis par le psychologue doivent pouvoir faire l'objet d'une explicitation raisonnée de leurs fondements théoriques et de leur construction. Toute évaluation ou tout résultat doit pouvoir faire l'objet d'un débat contradictoire des professionnels entre eux. _

La psychanalyse n'a jamais voulu etre évaluée et ne le veut pas sous prétexte d'"intersubjectivité"", le dernier concept à la mode pour interdire toute analyse critique  de la psychanlyse.

La physique, la biologie, la chimie sont loins d'avoir tout expliquer. Doit-on pour autant se tourner vers des disciplines oiseuses ?

Mes excuses de continuer à dévier par rapport  au sujet initial !


----------



## Vercoquin (2 Juillet 2004)

Aïe, une critique saignante de la psychanalyse 
Ce que tu dis sur le caractère scientifique de la psychanalyse rejoint la pensée de Popper : les théories scientifiques sont réfutables. C'est ce qui les fait avancer. Ce qui n'est pas réfutable (comme la psychanalyse qui a réponse à tout) n'est pas une théorie, et n'est donc pas scientifique.
Mais, en faveur de la psychanalyse, on pourrait dire que :
- si les français en font autant usage (par rapport à d'autres pays), c'est déjà qu'ils sont bien fournis en matière de penseurs psychanalytiques. Lacan et Anzieu forment déjà une bonne paire. Il en existe 1000 autres, encore actifs de nos jours ;
- la psychanalyse ne propose pas à proprement parler de 'techniques de soins', comme le sont les thérapies comportementales. Elle propose des concepts de fondement du psychique humain. Ceci explique que les thérapies dites psychanalytiques ne soignent pas (Freud a lui-même avoué l'impuissance de la psychanalyse face aux pathologies lourdes comme les psychoses). Ce n'est pas leur objectif ;
- la psychanalyse a tout de même instauré cette idée de 'pensées inconscientes' (pour le dire avec des mots simples), qu'il me semble difficile de nier aujourd'hui.

Voili voilou  

PS : la numérologie et autre astrologie tentent de définir les individus sur la base d'éléments extérieurs (les numéros, les astres, l'écriture, etc.). Ce n'est pas la cas de la psychanalyse.


----------



## Caligari (2 Juillet 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, une critique saignante de la psychanalyse
> Ce que tu dis sur le caractère scientifique de la psychanalyse rejoint la pensée de Popper : les théories scientifiques sont réfutables. C'est ce qui les fait avancer. Ce qui n'est pas réfutable (comme la psychanalyse qui a réponse à tout) n'est pas une théorie, et n'est donc pas scientifique.
> Mais, en faveur de la psychanalyse, on pourrait dire que :
> - si les français en font autant usage (par rapport à d'autres pays), c'est déjà qu'ils sont bien fournis en matière de penseurs psychanalytiques. Lacan et Anzieu forment déjà une bonne paire. Il en existe 1000 autres, encore actifs de nos jours ;
> ...



Non, la psychanalyse n'a pas inventé les pensées inconscientes !!! L'idée d'inconscient est bien antérieure à Freud que ce soient chez des philosophes (Leibniz et autres) ou des médecins (exemple : Janet). Le climat intellectuel du XIXème siècle a baigné dans l'idée d'inconscient, Freud compris mais pas seulement !!! 

Je note une curieuse formulation dans ton message :  "les thérapies dites psychannalytiques ne soignent pas" Des thérapies qui ne soignent pas ?????? J'estime que lorsque un patient croise un psychologue clinicien, il s'attend à etre soulagé, avec des techniques validées dont on connait à la fois les portées et les limites, et dans les meilleures conditions et si possible rapidement . Tout ce que ne permet  pas la psychanalyse. Et le psychologue clinicien doit être prêt à abandonnner des techniques ou des théroies lorsque de plus avantageuses pour les patients sont mises au point. Il n'y a rien de pire, ici comme ailleurs, que l'attachement idéologique et dogmatique à certaines idées surtout lorsque cela prime sur l'intérêt des patients.

Je ne suis pas non plus d'accord avec toi sur un autre point. La psychanalyse propose bien des techniques : l'association libre, l'analyse des rêves, du transfert et du contre-transfert, ect... Par ailleurs, Freud définissait clairement la psychanalyse comme étant une théorie, une technique et une thérapeutique (les fameux trois T qui nous servaient de moyen mnémotechnique en 1ere année). Certes une thérapeutique qui ne soigne pas donc...

Enfin, l'exemple de l'autisme sur le poids en France de la psychanalyse montre bien la difficulté de faire émerger de nouvelles approches dans notre pays dans ce domaine. Ce n'est pas l'importance des psychanalystes dans la Paysage Psychopathologique Français qui fait  qu'ils sont légitimes. Et encore, ça change. Il n' y a pas si longtemps encore, il était impensable d'etre psychiatre sans etre psychanalyste en meme temps. C'est de moins en moins le cas aujourd'hui.

Ouh la la, on dévie, on dévie !!!


----------



## Vercoquin (2 Juillet 2004)

Juste une petite question Caligari : je vois que tu es de Nancy... Y as-tu fait également tes études de psychologie ?


----------



## Vercoquin (2 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ou l'on peut également lire cet excellent sujet


Excellent sujet, il est vrai .


----------



## Caligari (2 Juillet 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question Caligari : je vois que tu es de Nancy... Y as-tu fait également tes études de psychologie ?



A question sur la vie privée, réponse en message privé !


----------



## Caligari (2 Juillet 2004)

Zut ! Je viens de passer membre junior sur MacGé en parlant plus de psychanalyse que de Mac !!! Honte sur moi ! C'est promis, j'arrête (sauf en message privé au cas où) !


----------



## clementine (2 Juillet 2004)

on dévie du sujet initial, mais c'est tout à fait délicieux! enfin des gens qui sont d'accord avec moi!!! 

caligari vient de passer membre junior sur mac G en parlant de psychanalyse, mais moi aussi, et je n'ai même jamais touché un mac de ma vie! (je connais juste les jolies couleurs des mac!)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juillet 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Excellent sujet, il est vrai .



Je vous invite à continuer la discussion là-bas. On pourra prendre un verre en plus :love:


----------



## clementine (7 Juillet 2004)

à tous ceux qui ont demandé leur mot de passe ces derniers jours: nous avons eu quelques soucis de connexions internet et n'avons pu vous répondre, mais ce sera fait dans la journée, je l'espère! merci à tous de votre intérêt pour nos recherches, 

clem


----------



## clementine (7 Juillet 2004)

avis à la populasse: il ne vous reste que quelques jours pour participer à cette formidable aventure qu'est la recherche en psychologie!!!  


si vous aussi, vous voulez être hype et super tendance alors demandez votre mot de passe à l'adresse suivante: labowebpsycho@fr.st puis rendez-vous sur http://www.labowebpsycho.fr.st et régalez-vous!!!
:love:  
je dis vraiment n'importe quoi mais c'est normal les psys sont tout aussi tarés que leurs patients, non?  
vous avez donc jusqu'au 11 juillet, parce que toute chose a une fin...  (et merci les maximes à la con... )

à plus, clem


----------



## clementine (10 Juillet 2004)

allez, aujourd'hui c'est mon anniversaire, je brade tout: les mots de passe, les participations, c'est gratuit, c'est moi qui offre!!!    


alors à vos claviers!!! tout doit disparaître avant dimanche!!! (par arrêté préfectoral) :love:


----------



## Vercoquin (12 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai fait le test, nananère  
Et c'est vrai que c'était vraiment sympa, même si je n'ai rien compris à ce que ça permettait de démontrer :mouais:. Mais la psy expérimentale m'a toujours dépassé :love:


----------



## clementine (13 Juillet 2004)

et bien, très chers amis, l'étude est terminée... il n'est donc plus nécessaire de demander vos mots de passe, on arrête tout... 


et oui, il faut parfois mettre un terme à des choses délicieuses... 

j'attends les dernières réponses et je vous explique tout en détails... promis 

le nombre de participants s'élève à 197!!! (tous ne viennent pas de macG, mais vous avez sacrément gonflé les effectifs!!!)

merci à tous, clem

ps: dis donc finn, tu es en vacances ou quoi??? on te voit plus jamais sur pso!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Juillet 2004)

che suis revenuch ! 

Vacances ... pour être en vacances, faut soit être étudiant, soit avoir un travail ... c'pas mon cas t'sais bien  :love:

Bien que n'ayant pas participé à ton étude, et n'ayant aucune stock option ou action sur ton expé, je me joins à toi pour remercier également les membres de MacG pour t'avoir aidé.

Maintenant, tu peux leur dire que t'es pas sur mac


----------



## Vercoquin (16 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, tu peux leur dire que t'es pas sur mac


 C'est un scandale  ! Doublé d'une parfaite manipulation :rateau: !


----------



## Balooners (16 Juillet 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, tu peux leur dire que t'es pas sur mac




Ah ben bravo...   bon heureusement, je viens de voir, j'ai failli participer ouf, j'arrive en retard ...   

Finn tu n'as qu'a lui revendre ton iMac, non ?  :mouais: il me semble qu'elle bosse elle... :mouais:    :love: 

Bon ben j'ai loupé, le test, mince. 

Enfin...


----------



## clementine (19 Juillet 2004)

bon, très chers utilisateurs du forum, très très chers participants, je vais vous présenter rapidement les résultats des recherches auxquelles vous avez contribué... soyez attentifs jusqu'au bout et vous serez surpris, voire interloqués! 


Le site était composé de trois "études", qui sont en fait liées... j'ai un peu déformé la vérité pour le bien de la recherche scientifique.:rose: Les deux premières études doivent influencer les résultats de la troisième!!!

la première étude permettait d'orienter vers la perception de ressemblance avec autrui ou la perception d'une différence avec autrui, grâce à des questions qui éveillent une certaine manière de traiter l'information.

ensuite, la deuxième étude, avec les photos de femmes blondes ou d'hommes bruns, censée porter sur la discrimination des couleurs, permet en fait de remettre en mémoire les idées "négatives" liées aux blondes ou les idées "neutres" liées aux hommes bruns.
Les idées négatives sur les blondes sont la stupidité... et oui, ça n'est pas une surprise, ce stéréotype existe et est très utile à la recherche! mais connaître un stéréotype ne veut pas dire partager cette opinion  


enfin, la dernière "étude" est un questionnaire de culture générale. les réponses sont enregistrées pour connaître le nombre de bonnes et mauvaises réponses.

donc, les deux premières tâches permettent d'amener les gens à se considérer comme "ressemblant" à des blondes (pas physiquement, mais mentalement ou moralement), ou différents des blondes. Les photos d'hommes sont une "condition contrôle" c'est-à-dire quand on ne modifie pas l'état des gens...

ceux qui se considèrent comme ressemblant aux blondes devaient donc être plus "stupides" et ceux différents des blondes moins "stupides", et ceci doit déterminer les résultats aux questions de culture générale...

et ça marche!!!! 

les gens qui ont vu les photos de blondes et ont été orienté vers la ressemblance font plus d'erreurs aux questions de culture G que tous les autres groupes!!!
ceux qui ont vu les photos de blondes et ont été orienté vers la différence font moins d'erreurs aux questions de culture G que tous les autres groupes!!!

ceux qui ont vu les photos d'hommes sont au milieu, et c'était attendu...

c'est ce qu'on appelle les effets de contexte, d'amorçage et les comportements automatiques!

vous n'y croyez pas, hein? je ne peux pas tout expliquer ici, ce serait encore plus long que ce post, alors voilà, si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas!!!

grâce à vous je viens de valider toutes mes hypothèses et faire avancer la recherche!!! merci à tous! clem


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> bon, très chers utilisateurs du forum, très très chers participants, je vais vous présenter rapidement les résultats des recherches auxquelles vous avez contribué... soyez attentifs jusqu'au bout et vous serez surpris, voire interloqués!
> 
> 
> Le site était composé de trois "études", qui sont en fait liées... j'ai un peu déformé la vérité pour le bien de la recherche scientifique.:rose: Les deux premières études doivent influencer les résultats de la troisième!!!
> ...




:mouais: Modération, modération  :mouais: 

En français dans le texte :

_* "j'ai un peu déformé la vérité pour le bien de la recherche scientifique"*_ 

_*"ceux qui se considèrent comme ressemblant aux blondes devaient donc être plus "stupides" et ceux différents des blondes moins "stupides", et ceci doit déterminer les résultats aux questions de culture générale...

et ça marche!!!!"*_

:mouais: Modération, modération  :mouais:


----------



## albertdumontier (20 Juillet 2004)

clementine a dit:
			
		

> et bien, très chers amis, l'étude est terminée... il n'est donc plus nécessaire de demander vos mots de passe, on arrête tout...
> 
> 
> et oui, il faut parfois mettre un terme à des choses délicieuses...
> ...


 :mouais:    :rose: Trop tard, je me suis connecté trop tard, sniff    :sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Juillet 2004)

albertdumontier a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:    :rose: Trop tard, je me suis connecté trop tard, sniff    :sick:



Un de sauvé


----------



## Vercoquin (20 Juillet 2004)

C'est un scandale !  Je suis tombé sur les blondes, et on m'aurait rendu stupide à l'insu de mon plein grès ! 

Franchement, je suis épaté ! Chapeau bas pour cette étude. J'ai toujours été admiratif devant le pouvoir des stéréotypes en psychologie sociale (parce que du coup, n'est-ce pas une recherche en psychologie sociale expérimentale ?).

Mais je me pose deux questions :
1- A l'issue du test, il y a une explication de l'étude. Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit la même que celle que tu donnes ici, où alors, après la série des blondes, c'est normal que je n'y ai rien compris !!!
2- Ma compagne est blonde, et je ne la considère pas comme quelqu'un de stupide. Bien au contraire. Est-ce que cela peut influencer mon stéréotype sur les blondes, et, de fait, minimiser mes mauvaises réponses au questionnaire de culture générale ???


----------



## clementine (22 Juillet 2004)

oui, il s'agit d'une recherche en psychologie sociale expérimentale..; et le pouvoir des stéréotypes est déconcertant... mais pour qu'ils aient un impact, il faut avoir en tête le stéréotype, mais sans forcément y adhérer!!!


il suffit de savoir que les gens en général pensent ça de tel groupe social!!!
le contact avec les individus "stéréotypés" (les blondes, les vieux, les femmes, les belges, les politiciens, et tous les stéréotypes vraiment négatifs menant à des préjugés et de la discrimination) peut modifier les effets comme ceux que j'étudie ( on parle d'amorçage et de comportement automatique). 

j'ai deux expériences en tête qui montrent l'effet du contact:
-des personnes travaillant avec des personne âgées sont davantage influencées par ce stéréotype (notamment sur leur performance de mémoire) parce qu'elles sont tr_s sensibilisées à ce problème dans leur travail.
-et une autre où le contact avec des personnes âgées (parents...) diminue l'effet du stéréotype parce que alors on dispose d'informations contradictoires ou permettant d'avoir simplement l'idée que ce stéréotype n'est pas applicable à toutes les personnes âgées!

je suis désolée si le debriefing après l'expérience n'était suffisant pour tout expliquer, mais je préférais être sûre que les gens le liraient (texte court) plutôt que de les assommer avec un texte complet mais super long ...
le fait de ne pas tout dire concernant l'expérience avant l'expérience elle-même est éthique si on respecte les participants... c'est comme filer un placebo dans les études médicales!!!

enfin, voilà!
à plus! clem


----------



## Anonyme. (19 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Modération, modération  :mouais:
> 
> En français dans le texte :
> 
> ...



Ceci confirme mes hypothèses sur ta couleur de cheveux  :affraid:  :casse: 

Très sympa ce sujet et cette étude


----------

